

China loves the lingo of games - _delirium
http://boingboing.net/2015/08/21/chinese-gaming-multi-entry.html

======
jand
By all means, i like the view on how gamer lingo slowly takes foot in chinese
language, but imho it should be read carefully.

This article gives nearly no evidence that this is more than a subjective
view. Sorry, but 'my mother uses gamer lingo' and statements like this are
supporting arguments but no evidence. They did manage to show off some market-
related numbers, why not support the main claim?

This lack of evidence taints the reading experience.

~~~
nekopa
It didn't taint the reading experience for me, as I wasn't expecting a peer
reviewed research paper.

I viewed it as an interesting opinion piece.

~~~
jand
Indeed, that was strong worded. I should have chosen better fitting terms to
make that point.

Thank you for the reminder.

